# How much cash do you have on hand? You will need it!



## SittingElf

As part of our preps, we have elected to have a fairly large amount of cash in our home safe. The reason is simple. 

If the grid goes down, or we are subject to an EMP, or massive CME, the ATM's won't work, the banks will be closed, and cash registers won't work.

Stores will immediately demand cash vs checks and credit cards, and nothing else. They will CONTINUE to accept cash for as long as the store owners believe that the power outage is only temporary. After than, all bets are off.

That gives those who have prepared, and have an ample stash of cash an opportunity to be able finalize buying the last few items that may be available for some time to come. Most people don't have more than a couple of hundred dollars at most in cash at home. They will not be able to buy much with that, and there is also the potential for greedy store owners to price gouge, further reducing buying power. 

Having a large stash of cash may provide the opportunity to fill in those missing items, and add to their existing stockpiles for the last time. There is no guarantee that gold and silver will be accepted in the near term.

Realizing that many cannot afford to keep much cash at home, as a prepper, it is imperative that all attempts to squirrel away as much as can be possibly afforded may be critical when the SHTF. It needs to be spent in its entirety as quickly as possible after the grid goes down for any other reason than a thunderstorm, tornado, earthquake or hurricane. Virtually any other cause is going to be catastrophically long term.

My wife and I have already mapped out the stores we will immediately go to and fill our SUV with supplies in the event that any of the potentially long-term situations occurs. That is an important part of the prep as well.
The mapping should be from FAR to NEAR...meaning you go as far out as you are willing and work your way back to your home or bugout location, stopping at the stores you have identified as having the items you will likely need.

For us, that means starting at Home Depot and Lowes, followed by our local gun store, Walmart, Dollar Stores, and Publix...with a few smaller in between. The plan is to arrive home without a dollar in cash to our name.

Good luck with YOUR plans.


----------



## Mish

I have no cash in my house!!!


----------



## SittingElf

Mish said:


> I have no cash in my house!!!


Yeah, but you probably have 15 years of supplies...and what you don't have, you can get stealthily with your "ninja" suit on!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> I have no cash in my house!!!


Me either!

And I don't have any food, guns, ammunition, tools, batteries, lights, fuel,...............


----------



## Mish

If I had a stash of money at my house, I wouldn't talk about it in a forum.


----------



## SittingElf

No worries...as I said, it will be GONE immediately after SHTF!

Robbers, please take note of the signs on and around my house. The most important one is "There is nothing in this house worth dying for"!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

A few weeks ago I would have argued with you and said..you should have supplies now and no cash....

However, I would now say that having some cash (as much as you can afford to have) handy for last minute items would be smart.... remember however that some place STOP accepting sales if their computers are down. smaller mom and pop places would be better


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I am going to buck the trend and lay out my cash reserves................................... I have $46.23. 

Go ahead bad guys, come and get it !


----------



## SittingElf

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> A few weeks ago I would have argued with you and said..you should have supplies now and no cash....
> 
> However, I would now say that having some cash (as much as you can afford to have) handy for last minute items would be smart.... remember however that some place STOP accepting sales if their computers are down. smaller mom and pop places would be better


Agreed, but it can be amazing what showing a few small pictures of Benjamin Franklin can do to open doors....

That being said, there are a number of those "mom and pops" on our map as backups...as well as convenience stores owned by Indians and Pakistanis. Cash talks with them!


----------



## Prepared One

I keep cash on hand in my safe for various emergencies. Not a lot, not a little. I have always liked the idea of having cash on hand, even as a kid. You never know when you will need it.


----------



## Kauboy

I keep cash in my EDC just in case the "get home" scenario happens to play out.
We also keep a stash at home. Same reason.
The plan is to head to the closest grocery store with cash in hand.
No worries about electronic systems being offline. I just hope the cashier knows how to make change. :/


----------



## SittingElf

The other thing about squirreling away cash is that the Infernal Revenue Service never sees it in your accounts or investments, and when you use it, no one can track your purchases.


----------



## Operator6

I have cash on hand that I've paid income tax on and would use it to live on if I left my area due to a natural disaster or SHTF event where US currency is still of value. It would take me 24 hrs to access it.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> I have cash on hand that I've paid income tax on and would use it to live on if I left my area due to a natural disaster or SHTF event where US currency is still of value. It would take me 24 hrs to access it.


You've sparked my interest...
How does one "have cash on hand" but require "24 hrs to access it"?


----------



## Gridrebel

You would only have hours, maybe a day before the stores would be empty if it truly were and EMP, CME etc. Store generators would only run so long and only the big box ones would have them. You wouldn't be able to purchase gas, use an ATM, get the news etc. In this little town, we'd be SOL and it's 40 miles to the closest Walmart. I consider anyone who doesn't have at least a couple months worth of food, cash on hand, stored fuel, off grid sources to cook food and heat a room, alternate forms of travel and weapons for protection and hunting to be a complete idiot. Unfortunately, there are many complete idiots.

The Carrington event in 1859 was serious but not catastrophic only because the dependency on electricity was not as great as it is now. Who knows how many similar events happened prior to that.



> May 2, 2014: Last month (April 8-11), scientists, government officials, emergency planners and others converged on Boulder, Colorado, for NOAA's Space Weather Workshop-an annual gathering to discuss the perils and probabilities of solar storms.
> 
> The current solar cycle is weaker than usual, so you might expect a correspondingly low-key meeting. On the contrary, the halls and meeting rooms were abuzz with excitement about an intense solar storm that narrowly missed Earth.
> 
> "If it had hit, we would still be picking up the pieces," says Daniel Baker of the University of Colorado, who presented a talk entitled The Major Solar Eruptive Event in July 2012: Defining Extreme Space Weather Scenarios.
> Carrington-class CME Narrowly Misses Earth - NASA Science


There are many threats to life as we know it and the threats grow daily. The most unprepared, dependent on electricity and the luxuries it provides, would suffer the most and quickly. I can't say there is anything I would run out and purchase if such an event happened. Gasoline would be my number one priority because it's what I have the least of prep wise. I can run my chain saw to cut wood for fire and building, and run my well for water and run a generator occasionally if need be. But, since the gas pumps would no longer be running, I guess I'd just stay home and live life fairly normal with a few modifications.


----------



## baldman

I have some cash at the house. But if people come insearch of it please bring your supplies with you.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

You get so many contradictory opinions. One so called expert will say put all your money into goods and precious metals because cash will only be good to help start a fire with someday. Then another will say you better have enough cash to pay all your bills for at least a year. If you are a person on a budget it's enough to drive you crazy if you let it. On one hand you don't want to keep thousands of dollars laying around that might wind up becoming worthless when the SHTF, but on the other hand you don't want to spend everything you get your hands on and wind up not being able to pay your bills or not have any kind of nest egg to fall back on. 

I guess the goal should be to try and find some middle ground you are comfortable with and just live with it. But it can still be maddening.


----------



## KUSA

SittingElf said:


> As part of our preps, we have elected to have a fairly large amount of cash in our home safe. The reason is simple.
> 
> If the grid goes down, or we are subject to an EMP, or massive CME, the ATM's won't work, the banks will be closed, and cash registers won't work.
> 
> Stores will immediately demand cash vs checks and credit cards, and nothing else. They will CONTINUE to accept cash for as long as the store owners believe that the power outage is only temporary. After than, all bets are off.
> 
> That gives those who have prepared, and have an ample stash of cash an opportunity to be able finalize buying the last few items that may be available for some time to come. Most people don't have more than a couple of hundred dollars at most in cash at home. They will not be able to buy much with that, and there is also the potential for greedy store owners to price gouge, further reducing buying power.
> 
> Having a large stash of cash may provide the opportunity to fill in those missing items, and add to their existing stockpiles for the last time. There is no guarantee that gold and silver will be accepted in the near term.
> 
> Realizing that many cannot afford to keep much cash at home, as a prepper, it is imperative that all attempts to squirrel away as much as can be possibly afforded may be critical when the SHTF. It needs to be spent in its entirety as quickly as possible after the grid goes down for any other reason than a thunderstorm, tornado, earthquake or hurricane. Virtually any other cause is going to be catastrophically long term.
> 
> My wife and I have already mapped out the stores we will immediately go to and fill our SUV with supplies in the event that any of the potentially long-term situations occurs. That is an important part of the prep as well.
> The mapping should be from FAR to NEAR...meaning you go as far out as you are willing and work your way back to your home or bugout location, stopping at the stores you have identified as having the items you will likely need.
> 
> For us, that means starting at Home Depot and Lowes, followed by our local gun store, Walmart, Dollar Stores, and Publix...with a few smaller in between. The plan is to arrive home without a dollar in cash to our name.
> 
> Good luck with YOUR plans.


How much cash do you have and what is your address?


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> You've sparked my interest...
> How does one "have cash on hand" but require "24 hrs to access it"?


I'm not relying on anyone to give it to me so I consider it on hand. Ask your bank how long they have to give you your money.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> I have cash on hand that I've paid income tax on and would use it to live on if I left my area due to a natural disaster or SHTF event where US currency is still of value. It would take me 24 hrs to access it.


The Op stated his "on hand cash" was at home in a safe. I believe the intent of his post was on hand cash quickly and readily available .......either at home, the vehicle, the office, or at least in the backyard buried in mason jars.


----------



## Chipper

Used my last reserve to pay property taxes. I'm broke now.


----------



## Targetshooter

You want to know how much cash I have on hand ? You can find out when you pry my cold dead fingers from my gun . that's what I say if i hear a knock at my door .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Don't have as much as I should have (Bernie needs to give me a 15 dollar per hour raise to match his 15 dollar minimum wage), just add that to my list of deficiencies that I'm trying to remedy but I do keep some. OP your totally right on this one, some time last year I was out at Walmart getting a few things when low and behold a cable got cut and ATM's/Credit Cards/Debit Cards/EBT cards where no longer functioning and it was the first of the month. The checkout area was full of people fuming and complaining while store employees could do nothing, it was a true sight to see. I whipped out the 40 bucks I was carrying paid for my stuff and exited. Later I had a good laugh with my brothers and father about the situation and how glad I was that I had some cash on me. This was only a 4-5 hour problem that was corrected, imagine if the electronic currency system disappeared for a week, month, year?


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> I'm not relying on anyone to give it to me so I consider it on hand. Ask your bank how long they have to give you your money.


I have visions of John Wick having to bust through 2 feet of concrete with a sledge hammer to get to his stash... Didn't take him 24 hours though. Yours must be deeper. :mrgreen:


----------



## coates776

I was thinking a concrete slab too.


----------



## beach23bum

silver 1oz coins


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> The Op stated his "on hand cash" was at home in a safe. I believe the intent of his post was on hand cash quickly and readily available .......either at home, the vehicle, the office, or at least in the backward buried in mason jars.


It is at home in a safe........place. I have 3 homes and it would take me approx 24 hrs to get to the money depending on where I'm at when I decide to access it. I could probably cut that down to 8-12 hrs if it was an emergency.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

the cash may not be just to purchase last minute goods... may need it for a bribe or really pay an outrageous inflated price for something you really need... grid down/ pumps out.. may have to pay $200 for the 5 gal tank of gas at the station.. but if you need it you need it!!


----------



## tirednurse

I have always kept as much cash "on hand" as possible. I do it because of short term emergencies, not the big ones. I have cash in all vehicles, go bags, in mason jars in the garden, in the mattress, and other hiding places. I don't think it will do much good in a long term crisis, but has come in handy many times in the small emergencies. 
there are many times that power goes out for a short time, a card doesn't work like it should and so on. I think in the big one we might have a few hours to obtain things, but will it be worth the risk?
I would rather be able to count on what I already have and stay at home safely away from the crazies who can't use their EBT and debit cards.


----------



## New guy 101

I keep mine buried in an ammo can out on highway 19, Mile marker 31, near the big Elm tree. About a grand there and other places. Honestly I do keep only about a $1,000 around at any time mostly in case I run into a good deal on a gun or ammo, and to get fuel, a cab, or tow. As for SHTF, I don't have enough to buy anything that would last me longer than short term. The rest is in my head, and my long term prep knowledge, 

Buy a man a fish, he'll eat for a day...Teach a man to buy a Zebco....well I got a Zebco.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Keep in mind, in this situation there will be thugs hanging outside of stores waiting for you to come out with your cart full of groceries (or whatever). 

It may be a good idea to hit smaller stores (bakeries, convenience stores, etc). Another last minute prep idea could be multiple fast food drive thrus. 

I'd like one whopper and 75 cheeseburgers and make it snappy!  

Change for vending machines would also be a good idea...The vending machine doesn't know TSHTF.


----------



## SOCOM42

I don't have to leave here to buy anything post SHTF.
Cash, I have more than enough.
I haven't prepped as much as I have to run out and buy stuff post SHTF.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Good post

I keep enough money to pay my property taxes, as my property is paid for that is a big deal.

I have excess cash but it is only for a buffer between when the SHTF and when people only accept real money.

Unless you have property you are looking to save in a transitional government, saving cash is not really a good idea.

If you put up some silver and gold, bravo you are not only wealthy you have figured it out.


----------



## Boss Dog

I would hope to have what I need before the lights go out. Wouldn't want to be anywhere near a store. 
When people need stuff and the stores stop taking electro-pay, anarchy will break out and the looting begins.
Also, as we are at the bottom of the economic totem pole here, there usually isn't any cash laying around.


----------



## Kauboy

Ronaldinyo said:


> Keep in mind, in this situation there will be thugs hanging outside of stores waiting for you to come out with your cart full of groceries (or whatever).
> 
> Change for vending machines would also be a good idea...The vending machine doesn't know TSHTF.


During the first 24-48 hours, nobody will be organized enough to be waiting for people outside stores. Unless mindless looting has started, the criminals won't want to draw attention yet. Even then, they won't be interested in your food. They'll go after the same stupid stuff they always go after. Shoes, TVs, etc...
Since most of us would be packing during our outings, this threat is even less of a concern. In a lawless society, good guys shoot first.

The vending machine point is spot on. Having $10 in a roll of quarters could prove invaluable.
If your bug-out plan involves highway travel, most rest stops have vending machines. Having a stash of coins in the car would be a good idea.


----------



## GTGallop

In college I was a member of a fraternity. I learned early on just how important a cash slush fund hidden away in the house was. Oh the 3:00AM problems it solved! Bail money, tow money, cab money, hospital money, 100 club money. Apologies and forgiveness are nice but nothing shows sincerity like cold hard American cash.

Back then we kept about $3Kon hand. That was 20+ years ago. Now, with inflation I'd think $5k would be enough to solve current world problems and if the SHTF, prices could go up significantly. Somewhere between $7K and $10K should be about right.

Only problem is I can't let that kind of money sit in my house not earning interest. Even though I know better, every time I get a couple hundred that isn't being spent on something, I take it to my investment guy and stick it in the nest egg.


----------



## DARK1

Ronaldinyo said:


> Keep in mind, in this situation there will be thugs hanging outside of stores waiting for you to come out with your cart full of groceries (or whatever).
> 
> It may be a good idea to hit smaller stores (bakeries, convenience stores, etc). Another last minute prep idea could be multiple fast food drive thrus.
> 
> I'd like one whopper and 75 cheeseburgers and make it snappy!
> 
> Change for vending machines would also be a good idea...The vending machine doesn't know TSHTF.


 I believe it's been quite some time since I saw a vending machine that did not plug in, being that most will accept paper money now. Not to many things left that are not electronic anymore. It's a scary thought of the turmoil that a simple password could create.


----------



## SOCOM42

My home and land has been paid off for 30 years.
Part of my cash reserve is for property taxes, Have 10 years on hand based on current rates.
Any monies held by banks or other investors, I consider lost for SHTF, that is why they are limited in scope.
A long time friend of 30+ years, a VP at Morgan Stanley handles the only invested money management. He is not a friend because of his position.
The primary investments are in collectable guns most of which because of their value have a dual purpose.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

If the power goes out I'll probably only focus on filling barrels of water. 

But if that's not the case, there will always be SOMETHING you want to top off. 

Maybe your car is on 3/4 of a tank & you want it full...or you are almost out of bread. 

Just a little cash on hand could make all the difference!


----------



## whoppo

We always have some cash "on hand" simply because we don't prefer to use cards for everything... but I assure you that when the walls come tumbling down, the last thing we're interested in is shopping. We're prepared enough that there's nothing out there worth the hassle of fighting the un-prepared.


----------



## reartinetiller

I've got $5.15 in cash in the house. If SHTF cash ain't going to do you any good anyway. Now commin to my house with seeds, ammo or canned goods, now we are talkin. No cash. Roy


----------



## A Watchman

GTGallop said:


> In college I was a member of a fraternity. I learned early on just how important a cash slush fund hidden away in the house was. Oh the 3:00AM problems it solved! Bail money, tow money, cab money, hospital money, 100 club money. Apologies and forgiveness are nice but nothing shows sincerity like cold hard American cash.
> 
> Back then we kept about $3Kon hand. That was 20+ years ago. Now, with inflation I'd think $5k would be enough to solve current world problems and if the SHTF, prices could go up significantly. Somewhere between $7K and $10K should be about right.
> 
> Only problem is I can't let that kind of money sit in my house not earning interest. Even though I know better, every time I get a couple hundred that isn't being spent on something, I take it to my investment guy and stick it in the nest egg.


Hope you are right, however many here fear your access to YOUR cash in financial institutions could be inaccessible as deemed by a government in a crisis. If that's the case, your stocks, 401k, social security, etc..... would also be commandeered by a self serving government.


----------



## stowlin

Just cant seem to keep more than 500 or a 1000 available. Whenever I get anything closer to the highest one someone decides to sell their ammo hoard and I stock up. Only have 3 calibers right now but at least I have ammo.


----------



## bigwheel

SittingElf said:


> As part of our preps, we have elected to have a fairly large amount of cash in our home safe. The reason is simple.
> 
> If the grid goes down, or we are subject to an EMP, or massive CME, the ATM's won't work, the banks will be closed, and cash registers won't work.
> 
> Stores will immediately demand cash vs checks and credit cards, and nothing else. They will CONTINUE to accept cash for as long as the store owners believe that the power outage is only temporary. After than, all bets are off.
> 
> That gives those who have prepared, and have an ample stash of cash an opportunity to be able finalize buying the last few items that may be available for some time to come. Most people don't have more than a couple of hundred dollars at most in cash at home. They will not be able to buy much with that, and there is also the potential for greedy store owners to price gouge, further reducing buying power.
> 
> Having a large stash of cash may provide the opportunity to fill in those missing items, and add to their existing stockpiles for the last time. There is no guarantee that gold and silver will be accepted in the near term.
> 
> Realizing that many cannot afford to keep much cash at home, as a prepper, it is imperative that all attempts to squirrel away as much as can be possibly afforded may be critical when the SHTF. It needs to be spent in its entirety as quickly as possible after the grid goes down for any other reason than a thunderstorm, tornado, earthquake or hurricane. Virtually any other cause is going to be catastrophically long term.
> 
> My wife and I have already mapped out the stores we will immediately go to and fill our SUV with supplies in the event that any of the potentially long-term situations occurs. That is an important part of the prep as well.
> The mapping should be from FAR to NEAR...meaning you go as far out as you are willing and work your way back to your home or bugout location, stopping at the stores you have identified as having the items you will likely need.
> 
> For us, that means starting at Home Depot and Lowes, followed by our local gun store, Walmart, Dollar Stores, and Publix...with a few smaller in between. The plan is to arrive home without a dollar in cash to our name.
> 
> Good luck with YOUR plans.


I have seven bucks. Is there any hope of requisitioning essentials from the populace as the pandemonium continues? Looks like they should be willing to donate to the cause huh?


----------



## Pir8fan

I've got mine where it isn't in my house but is easy to get. What I have at home is scattered in different places, none of which are obvious.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..just bear in mind..undocumented democrats prob know how to find cash better than some or us are able to find creative ways to hide it. My uncle who ran a bunch of gas stations always hid the money bag in the bottom of the trash can in the mens room. Have you ever tried that?


----------



## alterego

Diversification of all Financial assets is a must cash is nice but it's only good for certain things the discussion about having quarters or a roll of quarters to stick in a vending machine is foolish if the power is out the vending machine won't work a ball-peen hammer will get you more items from a vending machine in shtf then a roll of quarters


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Why are so many dead set on the power being out? 

Sure it's a possibility...but so is a 2 week long bank holiday, or a hack attack on the financial system.


----------



## Jp4GA

tirednurse said:


> I think in the big one we might have a few hours to obtain things, but will it be worth the risk?
> I would rather be able to count on what I already have and stay at home safely away from the crazies who can't use their EBT and debit cards.


I agree with tirednurse... As soon as we realize we are in a SHTF situation we will make our way home and stay there for as long as possible. We do have some cash in our cars to help us get home should we encounter problems. In my mind trying to go out and get last minute items is not worth the risk. Having grown up with threats of hurricanes I am always amazed at the craziness that goes on when one is about to make landfall. Living in a snow area seeing bread and milk gone from the shelves is crazy. We keep this stuff stocked and stay away when we know that the stores will be packed with people who may be in panic mode.


----------



## whoppo

Well... we may not want to go shopping when bad things happen... but we may want to head down to the local pub for some beers... For that we keep a few extra bucks on hand.


----------



## RotalSnart

Chances are that a collapse will not happen overnight, and having a supply of cash, outside of the banking system will be prudent. I expect bank holidays, bail-ins and outright confiscation of accounts of 'folks who don't really need that much', and say goodbye to your 401k.....get ready for a cashless society too. Oh, And I double lid my mason jars and double dip the top 1/3 in hot roofing tar.


----------



## SDF880

Does monopoly money count?


----------



## lucien417

Plus having cash on hand can save you money in the long run. Let's say you find a deal that's too good to pass up...having the cash on hand makes it that much easier to acquire!!!
Example I was kinda looking for a firearm...one day I ran across someone that was in dire need of cash. I made a offer and told them I would be back with cash in 20 minutes. We agreed on a price and I saved $300 off of his asking price which was about $800 off of retail!!!


----------



## FLPrepper

Lucien is dead on!! Liquidity gives you power - always have cash on hand for good deals. This is particularly true at the end of the month when people don't quite have enough to make it until they get their next check. I talk enough about having silver coins as part of your overall prepper supplies, but good old greenbacks are also an absolute necessity.


----------



## 8301

Enough cash to pay 1 yr property tax, one mad run at the closest small grocery store, and another mad run on the way back to the closest gas station driving like a bat from hell.

Then I'm a totally broke bastard munching Doritos watching the end of life as we know it.

hope it never happens


----------



## Operator6

Money to pay property tax ? Lmfao !


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Money to pay property tax ? Lmfao !


I think its probably a wise thing to have your property taxes paid a little in advance or to have the cash set aside should something catastrophic happen to the potentially FUBAR banking system. Help me understand the "Lmfao" aspect of this strategy? Thanks


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I think its probably a wise thing to have your property taxes paid a little in advance or to have the cash set aside should something catastrophic happen to the potentially FUBAR banking system. Help me understand the "Lmfao" aspect of this strategy? Thanks


Having cash sitting around to pay property tax because the banks collapse and the government may take your property ?.......

You want me to explain why I'm laughing at that ? I think it's stupid.....and ignant!!! Lol !


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Having cash sitting around to pay property tax because the banks collapse and the government may take your property ?.......
> 
> You want me to explain why I'm laughing at that ? I think it's stupid.....and ignant!!! Lol !


(Slippy notes Op6's position on having cash to pay property taxes as ignant! Of course many people who lost their property in the Great Depression wished they had implemented this ignant strategy...):vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> (Slippy notes Op6's position on having cash to pay property taxes as ignant! Of course many people who lost their property in the Great Depression wished they had implemented this ignant strategy...):vs_no_no_no:


Do you keep income tax forms to file your tax with the IRS ? If you owe, you going to walk the cash up to pay in person ?

If the government wanted to take your property in a time of crisis, like a banking collapse, why wouldn't they just raise taxes to the point that no one could pay ?


----------



## Operator6

I read all the time on various prepper websites about paying off debt.

Why would you want to pay off a debt if you believe there will be a economic melt down ?

People make no sense.....

Borrow all they will let you. Spend it. When the collapse occurs, pay them back with worthless money you find laying in the street.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Do you keep income tax forms to file your tax with the IRS ? If you owe, you going to walk the cash up to pay in person ?
> 
> If the government wanted to take your property in a time of crisis, like a banking collapse, why wouldn't they just raise taxes to the point that no one could pay ?


I don't understand the IRS question.

As far as the property tax issue, since I'm debt free I don't have a problem with having earmarked some cash to cover my property taxes on the properties I own. I simply prefer it that way, just in case. We may not see a banking/economic collapse but who knows. I also don't think that the county commissioners will raise taxes immediately so that they can execute a "land grab". I just prefer to pay all of my debts and not be enslaved.

Who's to say that one day your county's system may crash on the day that your taxes are due and they have no ability to accept a check, credit card or wire transfer? Pay cash, get a receipt and you're safe from the red tape that may occur after a computer crash. You never know?!

You may not look at it this way, that's good with me.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I don't understand the IRS question.
> 
> As far as the property tax issue, since I'm debt free I don't have a problem with having earmarked some cash to cover my property taxes on the properties I own. I simply prefer it that way, just in case. We may not see a banking/economic collapse but who knows. I also don't think that the county commissioners will raise taxes immediately so that they can execute a "land grab". I just prefer to pay all of my debts and not be enslaved.
> 
> Who's to say that one day your county's system may crash on the day that your taxes are due and they have no ability to accept a check, credit card or wire transfer? Pay cash, get a receipt and you're safe from the red tape that may occur after a computer crash. You never know?!
> 
> You may not look at it this way, that's good with me.


Let me clarify. You're concerned with paying property tax. Why aren't you concerned with paying income tax ?

You realize they(the government) will take you and your property if you fail to pay income tax and they wish to take it.

You realize it's federal law that you file every year, even if you don't owe ? Do you keep the tax forums on hand and do you keep cash on hand to pay your income tax ?

If the banks are closed, you're really going to pay property tax ? What other things might be happening if there are no banks ? Maybe other commodities will be in short supply ?

I'll win the lotto before I have to worry about a bank collapse and the State/local government coming to remove me from my property for auction.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Operator6 said:


> Let me clarify. You're concerned with paying property tax. Why aren't you concerned with paying income tax ?
> 
> You realize they(the government) will take you and your property if you fail to pay income tax and they wish to take it.
> 
> You realize it's federal law that you file every year, even if you don't owe ? Do you keep the tax forums on hand and do you keep cash on hand to pay your income tax ?
> 
> If the banks are closed, you're really going to pay property tax ? What other things might be happening if there are no banks ? Maybe other commodities will be in short supply ?
> 
> I'll win the lotto before I have to worry about a bank collapse and the State/local government coming to remove me from my property for auction.


The income tax point is irrelevant. If E filing was down we would just revert back to the time before computers and do taxes on paper. The forms would be available somewhere locally. It would be inconvenient but it still could be effective. Not to mention that there probably would be some exceptions passed since almost every employer uses computers to keep track of payroll and tax documentation. Also, if you don't have an income you don't pay a tax, in fact the government gives you a bigger tax return now that I think about it.

Property taxes would be higher on the priority list but like you said if the computers where down there would be some kind of exception because all their records are kept on the computers just like all your account information at the bank is kept on computer. The amount of time and manpower needed to go through paper files would be astounding, most local governments couldn't afford it.

Other than that I agree with you on the point about worrying about debt and mortgages. It doesn't bother me that I owe money on my car and my house, my credit card debt bothers me more but if there was a SHTF situation where the computers go down then guess what, no debt until they come back up. Like I said the manpower needed to manually go through every paper file on every credit card, auto loan, mortgage, and personal loans, is astounding. Banks and finance company's computerized to cut down on man power. They would have to have a massive hiring spree to pull that off. That being said when the systems come back online don't expect your debts to be forgiven.


----------



## Operator6

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The income tax point is irrelevant. If E filing was down we would just revert back to the time before computers and do taxes on paper. The forms would be available somewhere locally. It would be inconvenient but it still could be effective. Not to mention that there probably would be some exceptions passed since almost every employer uses computers to keep track of payroll and tax documentation. Also, if you don't have an income you don't pay a tax, in fact the government gives you a bigger tax return now that I think about it.
> 
> Property taxes would be higher on the priority list but like you said if the computers where down there would be some kind of exception because all their records are kept on the computers just like all your account information at the bank is kept on computer. The amount of time and manpower needed to go through paper files would be astounding, most local governments couldn't afford it.


Irrelevant ? I don't think so. Some people do not have employers, they are self employed like myself. If there aren't banks and we are paying all out debts in cash.........

How am I going to pay my income tax ? Wait until they knock on my door and pay in cash ?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Operator6 said:


> Irrelevant ? I don't think so. Some people do not have employers, they are self employed like myself. If there aren't banks and we are paying all out debts in cash.........
> 
> How am I going to pay my income tax ? Wait until they knock on my door and pay in cash ?


If Uncle Sam is even in a position to collect income taxes during a SHTF event where the banks are closed and you've managed to maintain a monetary income that requires taxes to be paid then your not going to have any problems paying your taxes in cash


----------



## Operator6

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If Uncle Sam is even in a position to collect income taxes during a SHTF event where the banks are closed and you've managed to maintain a monetary income that requires taxes to be paid then your not going to have any problems paying your taxes in cash


You think the tax rates would stay the same ? How about prices ? I think hyperinflation would surely result if the banks shut down.

Do you think local and state government would be taking people's land if the banks shut down ?


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think local and state government would be taking people's land if the banks shut down ?


Yes, it happened often during the Great Deppression. Usually it was local government corruption. I haven't read any accounts of State government doing it during the 30s


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Yes, it happened often during the Great Deppression. Usually it was local government corruption. I haven't read any accounts of State government doing it during the 30s


So you have cash to pay off the corrupt local government. Ok, if you say so.


----------



## 8301

The original assumption that lead to this thread is that the federal government would be too dysfunctional and far away to provide any useful security to the average citizen during a SHTF situation and too far away to make creditable threats that they can enforce if you refuse to do what the Federal government dictates. 

Basically the federal government is to far away to help or hurt you so income taxes which are 90% federal will be much less of a threat.

Local government (county or city level) may attempt to force people to work or provide stuff the area needs (donate your extra food instead of cash to pay property tax) by threating tax foreclosure since property taxes are generally dictated by the county and city you live in. Since the local government is close enough to affect you it is a much more creditable threat to your freedom in a SHTF event.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> So you have cash to pay off the corrupt local government. Ok, if you say so.


No, but my assumption is that they will be looking for soft targets. So my plan is a paid property tax receipt and enough firepower to send them to hell in a hurry. :devil:

A fat assed corrupt county commissioner's head on a Pike might be a good deterrent for others. That's my plan...:vs_wave:


----------



## Operator6

SittingElf said:


> As part of our preps, we have elected to have a fairly large amount of cash in our home safe. The reason is simple.
> 
> If the grid goes down, or we are subject to an EMP, or massive CME, the ATM's won't work, the banks will be closed, and cash registers won't work.
> 
> Stores will immediately demand cash vs checks and credit cards, and nothing else. They will CONTINUE to accept cash for as long as the store owners believe that the power outage is only temporary. After than, all bets are off.
> 
> That gives those who have prepared, and have an ample stash of cash an opportunity to be able finalize buying the last few items that may be available for some time to come. Most people don't have more than a couple of hundred dollars at most in cash at home. They will not be able to buy much with that, and there is also the potential for greedy store owners to price gouge, further reducing buying power.
> 
> Having a large stash of cash may provide the opportunity to fill in those missing items, and add to their existing stockpiles for the last time. There is no guarantee that gold and silver will be accepted in the near term.
> 
> Realizing that many cannot afford to keep much cash at home, as a prepper, it is imperative that all attempts to squirrel away as much as can be possibly afforded may be critical when the SHTF. It needs to be spent in its entirety as quickly as possible after the grid goes down for any other reason than a thunderstorm, tornado, earthquake or hurricane. Virtually any other cause is going to be catastrophically long term.
> 
> My wife and I have already mapped out the stores we will immediately go to and fill our SUV with supplies in the event that any of the potentially long-term situations occurs. That is an important part of the prep as well.
> The mapping should be from FAR to NEAR...meaning you go as far out as you are willing and work your way back to your home or bugout location, stopping at the stores you have identified as having the items you will likely need.
> 
> For us, that means starting at Home Depot and Lowes, followed by our local gun store, Walmart, Dollar Stores, and Publix...with a few smaller in between. The plan is to arrive home without a dollar in cash to our name.
> 
> Good luck with YOUR plans.


I don't see how you got that vvvvvvv down there from ^^^^ up there.



John Galt said:


> The original assumption that lead to this thread is that the federal government would be too dysfunctional and far away to provide any useful security to the average citizen during a SHTF situation and too far away to make creditable threats that they can enforce if you refuse to do what the Federal government dictates.
> 
> Basically the federal government is to far away to help or hurt you so income taxes which are 90% federal will be much less of a threat.
> 
> Local government (county or city level) may attempt to force people to work or provide stuff the area needs (donate your extra food instead of cash to pay property tax) by threating tax foreclosure since property taxes are generally dictated by the county and city you live in. Since the local government is close enough to affect you it is a much more creditable threat to your freedom in a SHTF event.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> I don't see how you got that vvvvvvv down there from ^^^^ up there.


Because I started a similar thread about cash for property tax a few months ago.


----------



## Operator6

Here they don't even take people's property if they're living in it under homestead exemption. 

When you die it's sold and the tax is paid, the remainder is given to the rightful owner.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> Here they don't even take people's property if they're living in it under homestead exemption.
> 
> When you die it's sold and the tax is paid, the remainder is given to the rightful owner.


Here they sure do take it. Tax auctions on the courthouse steps every month.


----------



## SGT E

whoppo said:


> Well... we may not want to go shopping when bad things happen... but we may want to head down to the local pub for some beers... For that we keep a few extra bucks on hand.


Hell I spend that a month in guns and ammo reloading crap....Been looking at the following...It's for sale here in Ky...


----------



## Slippy

SGT E said:


> Hell I spend that a month in guns and ammo reloading crap....Been looking at the following...It's for sale here in Ky...
> 
> View attachment 19121


Don't know exactly what that is but it looks fun! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> Here they sure do take it. Tax auctions on the courthouse steps every month.


Our local government doesn't remove people from their home for past due property tax. Sorry but it doesn't happen here.


----------



## M118LR

Cache's of cash and other documents are for unnoticed untraceable evacuation. (Field-craft 101) A pocket full of local cash can be useful for negotiating a release. Buried Mason Jars with funding to remain in place are to vulnerable, Old paper US Savings Bonds (sufficient to pay 12 years worth of property taxes at a 17% rate of increase) are useless to plunder's but must be accepted at a minimum of face value by government agencies.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Our local government doesn't remove people from their home for past due property tax. Sorry but it doesn't happen here.


Ok6, You might want to double check that. Delinquent property tax will result in an auction.

Mobile County, AL property taxes are due Oct 1 and are considered delinquent Jan 1 of the following year. Property Tax Sales occur in April and May at the Mobile County Courthouse in accordance to Mobile County Tax Collectors office A.R.S. 40-10-12 at 10 am in a public auction.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Ok6, You might want to double check that. Delinquent property tax will result in an auction.
> 
> Mobile County, AL property taxes are due Oct 1 and are considered delinquent Jan 1 of the following year. Property Tax Sales occur in April and May at the Mobile County Courthouse in accordance to Mobile County Tax Collectors office A.R.S. 40-10-12 at 10 am in a public auction.


Sure if it's not filed under homestead exemption. They don't move people out for delinquent tax. I know this, I buy houses.


----------



## FLPrepper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homestead_exemption

Note the first item under Features - Homestead protection varies significantly from area to area, so you are BOTH probably correct.


----------

